# Dealer frustrations with my new car.



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi everyone.
I need opinions please. Is it too much to ask that I be allowed to inspect the car from beneath proir to taking delivery. I have justifyable reasons for this request thanks to my last M3 purchase. 
Thanks,
-Lori


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Lori,

Abso- ing-lutely, you have every right to inspect, examine, scrutinize a new vehicle prior to delivery to your heart's content -- especially if you have been burned in the past.

If it ain't 100% perfect, PASS on it!!



P.S. How's the real estate biz these days??


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Wow, Hi Jon. Nice to hear from you. I'm doing alright, still grinding it out. How about yourself? Anyhow, my dealer says that I may not check out the car because this would mean entering the service area where I am not allowed to be.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Lori said:


> Wow, Hi Jon. Nice to hear from you. I'm doing alright, still grinding it out. How about yourself? Anyhow, my dealer says that I may not check out the car because this would mean entering the service area where I am not allowed to be.


Sometimes you gotta get strong with these guys...

I'm wondering what would happen if you presented it something like, 
"no inspection - no delivery."

Every dealership has rules. At Cutter it was "No Customers in the Basement!"

All of my "preferred" (Bimmerfest) customers got the grand tour downstairs
if they so desired. Used to give some people at the dealership fits!



Seriously, they can feed you some ****-and-bull story about insurance
coverage in the service bay, but they can meet you needs if they are
motivated enough...

Me, I'm doing great; I'll be done with grad school in a couple of months.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*That's total BS...*



Lori said:


> Wow, Hi Jon. Nice to hear from you. I'm doing alright, still grinding it out. How about yourself? Anyhow, my dealer says that I may not check out the car because this would mean entering the service area where I am not allowed to be.


Yes, the dealer does not want every customer wandering in for many reasons, but they can escort you in to look at the car. That kind of lack of respect for the customer on a $50k+/- purchase is pathetic. I have gone into my dealer's shop many times with their blessing.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

jon said:


> Sometimes you gotta get strong with these guys...
> 
> I'm wondering what would happen if you presented it something like,
> "no inspection - no delivery."
> ...


Oops, you mean the basement is closed? haha, well a bunch of us took a self guided tour of the basement during Bimmerfest.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Agreed. Yes, there are insurance concerns, but at worst tehy could have you sign a waiver.

Despite all the signs and such, I have been in teh service area of many places when it was justified. Not just to go in because I wanted to, but if I had some reason to talk to the tech or see something.

Stick to them.

If not, contact Roy Dennis at Russel BMW. He will gladly let you look at the car before delivery. While we were waiting for ours, he took us into the shop to see, sit in, and hear running an M3.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Lori said:


> Hi everyone.
> I need opinions please. Is it too much to ask that I be allowed to inspect the car from beneath proir to taking delivery. I have justifyable reasons for this request thanks to my last M3 purchase.
> Thanks,
> -Lori


...So what happened when you purchased your M3?:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> Oops, you mean the basement is closed? haha, well a bunch of us took a self guided tour of the basement during Bimmerfest.


I love my IRC buds! :rofl:

How's it going Eric??


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

sky said:


> ...So what happened when you purchased your M3?:dunno:


After I took delivery I kept hearing this creaking noise from under the car. I took it to the dealer and they couldn't find the source. They thought it might be the bumper or something. Finally, I got a flat tire so I had the vehicle at the shop.They put it up on the lift so went back to the service area just to get a look under the car. I was curious to see what it looked like underneath. I noticed that the plastic plate that covers the fuel lines was installed incorrectly and was dangling down about an inch below the car. I had the dealer reinstall the fuel line cover. Needless to say I was amazed that with all the inspections that are performed this obvious oversite was never detected by anyone but me. This is why I want to look under the car before delivery.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Apparantly my dealer understands my meticulous nature. I am now looking forward to a happy experience.


----------

